# Need storage advice for circular needles



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone! It seems I've collected quite a few circular knitting needles and I'm not sure the best way to store them. I've been just coiling them up and putting them back in the packages they came in, but that seems to make them rather difficult to work with. They just want to curl up and no matter how I try to straighten them back out (poured hot water on the cable, pulled REALLY hard on the cable, even tried a barely warm iron), they just coil right back up. Any tips or suggestions on what works for you would be most appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm sure others have better idea than mine, but I put them in hefty freezer bags according to needle size.....I give up trying to uncoil them.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

mine are in a bunch with a rubber band around the top ,and hung from a hook.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

This is what I use ....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


No offense....but that is one expensive piece of canvas. :shock: 
But if it works for you... :thumbup:

I use heavy plastic make up bags that I got at the dollar store for 50 cents each.
I put the original packaging in with it.
They are large enough to hold 3 of the same size uncoiled.
I suppose I could put more in, but the max number I have of any one size is three.
Then I keep them all together in a sweater sized tote with seal tight lid.
That tote also holds all my straights and crochet hooks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The fishing gear stores have a great zippered container that has a bunch of compartments for the needles. I found a jewelry keeper at Tuesday Morning that hangs up in my downstairs' closet -- I can store the circulars as well as my interchangeables in it and keep them organized.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Get different needles. I keep my circulars stored coiled up, but have no trouble knitting with them.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Wish I could make one of those canvas holders....hummmmm....I'm thinking


----------



## murphzmom (Feb 19, 2013)

I just ordered and received two of these from Mary Maxim. They are very inexpensive and I am very happy with them.

http://www.marymaxim.com/circular-needle-case.html

Mindy


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


I agree with GalaxyCraft that is an expensive piece of canvas that anyone with a sewing machine could duplicate easily. I once saw an idea (probably on KP) that someone had put together a bunch of plastic tubes (maybe small pipe), one underneath the other, to hang on the wall with the needles threaded through the pipes or tubes. Mine are in a jumbley mess except for those that are still in the packages they came in. I am not organized. I do not have trouble with them curling up on me.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

what I did, if you have old blue jeans, remove belt loops, sew to a piece of fabric, run your circular needles through the loops, the heat from the room will straighten the needles


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

When I was doing cross stitch, I had to have EVERY color DMC made!!! My partner took clear page protectors, and sewed little "channels" in them so I could store them in numerical order. They fit quite well in large, 3-ring binders. 

So I was thinking for my circular needles (I have three of each for making socks, in sizes 0, 1, 2 and 3, in 12"), why not do the same thing? I know they sell clear pages like this, but they are expensive for only a few. If you buy your own page protectors (open down the side, rather than the top) you can store several of the same size in various lengths in as many pages as you need. 

As for the coiling, as long as the needles "work" when you're knitting, I don't think it makes much difference how they coil when they're stored.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Brilliant idea!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought a bunch of 3-ring plastic pencil pouches at the dollar store -- they were very cheap. I can put each size in their own pouch and marked with a note as to how long the cable is. But my supply outgrew the binder so now I like the hanging jewelry organizer better...it's about the size of a zippered suit protector cover.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Love it!! Very CLEVER!!!



pjmcd said:


> what I did, if you have old blue jeans, remove belt loops, sew to a piece of fabric, run your circular needles through the loops, the heat from the room will straighten the needles


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

You got a GREAT deal on these cases! Love Mary Maxim, they have some of the best items on sale for knitting..



murphzmom said:


> I just ordered and received two of these from Mary Maxim. They are very inexpensive and I am very happy with them.
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.com/circular-needle-case.html
> 
> Mindy


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


I have this too & it's a fantastic tool for your circulars. Takes up no room and you can see everything at a glance


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I put mine in a clear page protector, and write the size on it with a permanent marker, and them put that into a zippered 3 ring binder.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I made this: 10mm plastic tubing from hardware store, fishing line to thread the cut pieces of tubing together, marker pen to write the sizes on the tubing - cost about $1:


----------



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I can sew and have a beautiful new machine (thanks Santa!) so I think I'll give the canvas over-the-hanger type a go. Thanks again, all my KP friends!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

murphzmom said:


> I just ordered and received two of these from Mary Maxim. They are very inexpensive and I am very happy with them.
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.com/circular-needle-case.html
> 
> Mindy


How many pockets does it have? They really don't give much info in the listing.
Thanks!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Wish I could make one of those canvas holders....hummmmm....I'm thinking


You could easily make one out of almost any fabric that is heavy enough. Hmmm, I could fuse some interfacing to something in my stash, add casings, make an hole near the top, hang the whole thing over a hanger...

Karen N.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I made this: 10mm plastic tubing from hardware store, fishing line to thread the cut pieces of tubing together, marker pen to write the sizes on the tubing - cost about $1:


Bingo!

Karen N.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a fairly new knitter, so right now mine are looped over the curtain rod in my bedroom, with the cord threaded through a clothes pin


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends on the needles whether the cables curl up. I have no problem with the ChiaoGoo red cable (with lace tips, my favorite) or my 47" Addi turbos.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Like the canvas holder idea, but it is expensive. I think it would be very easy to copy.......... Need to find time between all my knitting/embroidery projects! Maybe keep them in their packets, curse the ones that won't straighten, and enjoy the Addi's that I don't have a problem with.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

A friend of mine made me one that I could hang or roll up to take with me, and I did use that until I switched to interchangeables, and that is what I use almost exclusively (except for one Addi for blankets, one size 3 Karbonz which is just love, and a couple of 9 and 12-inch ones).


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

My DH made me this wall hanger for the room where I keep all my knitting gear. He drilled holes from side to side and the needles slip through easily and hang freely. The peg you see is from the swift he also made me which hangs on an adjacent wall.


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

I do the same as cakes does.gather a rubber band round them, then i hang on door knob


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is the picture of my swift. Wasn't able to attach it to my other post.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I may have to invest in this product.


Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry double post.


----------



## olympiacocoa (Jul 24, 2011)

In an attempt to keep the cables straight when not using the needles, I thread mine through paper towel tubes and clip the needles together on each end with plastic clothes pins. I group similar sizes together in a tube. I store a knitting gauge nearby so I can find the size I need when necessary. The sizes stored within a tube can be written on the tube easily.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Granalou, give your man a big hug. That is just so nice.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I hang mine on the back of my laundry room door. I bought the cork board for $3-$4 at Walmart, the clips and pins at the dollar store. All said, less than $7. Put an extra pin up to hold my needle sizer so I know what's what. I used the removable tape for hooks to attach it to the door.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


gosh, i LOVE this!!! gonna order one today!!

thanks!!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Dianedanusia said:


> I'm sure others have better idea than mine, but I put them in hefty freezer bags according to needle size.....I give up trying to uncoil them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: me too!! I use the bags with the zip tops, 30 in a box for £1 in UK!!


----------



## Yarn Farm (May 30, 2011)

I use a worm bag from bass pro. It is blue canvas with plastic zip dividers. It holds a lot of my knitting supplies. It is about 4 x 8 inches. Holds a lot.
A worm bag holds the plastic fishing worms. They run $25 to $35, sometimes on sale. Works great for circular needles.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

I used leftover yarn. knitted a long scarf in garter stitch. Made thin tubes and sewed tags on each tube. Hung on a hanger also and then sewed a needle gauge on the bottom. Works out well but when not thinking I do slide into wrong tube


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I recently ran across an article (like in the last week) on Knit Picky that had some storage ideas and one of them was wooden spools (the kind you used to get with thread on it that it said can be purchased from craft stores) that are wired together in a line(wire run back and forth through each spool and then back up again and when you're back at the top you twist the 2 ends of wire together and make a hanger). You can write on the spools the size of the needles. Insert your needles through the center of the spools and you have a circular needle storage solution. She indicated she bought a size spool that would allow her to store her circulars up to size 10 US but said there are larger spools you can use for larger needles.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Yarn Farm said:


> I use a worm bag from bass pro. It is blue canvas with plastic zip dividers. It holds a lot of my knitting supplies. It is about 4 x 8 inches. Holds a lot.
> A worm bag holds the plastic fishing worms. They run $25 to $35, sometimes on sale. Works great for circular needles.


WalMart has a version made by "Spider wire" that is about half that price


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

That is how store mine in a 3" three ring binder. Will need another binder soon! Lol


----------



## Yarn Farm (May 30, 2011)

If you go to Bass Pro. Browning worm bag. They run $ 5.99 to 25. I bought a blue bass pro worm bag. $13. Just search worm bags on bass pro site.
I like they zip shut and they have a handle.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I put mine in a plastic shoe box with a lid.


----------



## lgood (Feb 18, 2012)

Several years ago I started saving my circulars in an accordion file. I LOVE it!! Easy, transportable and inexpensive.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> This is what I use ....


I saw this years ago & made myself one


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I took a CD holder that hangs on a wall, a metal one with open sides (not plastic, and I run each size through one of the holders. I'm to the point where I may have to get another one, and give each size 2 rows - one for short and one for long! This keeps them fairly loose (my hanger is in the garage, next to my stash closet) and easy to find - except for the ones in WIPs and in with the yarn that will someday be a WIP.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have knit picks needles so no problem with curling. Love Love Love them.


----------



## VermontChef (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't know if someone suggested this yet but I use a couple of Boyle needle gauges for my circulars. There is a small hole at the top through which I thumbtack it to the inside of my closet after sorting the needles into their appropriate holes. More of a stationary type of storage but quick to set up and easy to find the right needle. For the interchange-ables, I use one of those smaller cloth type roll up needle holders. Mine are Knit-picks too and those cables give me no problem at all with curling!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I made this: 10mm plastic tubing from hardware store, fishing line to thread the cut pieces of tubing together, marker pen to write the sizes on the tubing - cost about $1:


Yes, that's kind of what I did except I used the PVC pipe connectors so I did not have to cut anything and the edges were smooth. It did cost a little more. Maybe $3.00.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

I have the zippered pouches, too, I connected them all with a large office clip ring, tuck them into my bag for knit club, different color pouches, one for each size needle, and one for my miscellaneous knitting notions, ring markers, needle gauge, etc... but yes, the coiling occurs and I hate it... When I am at home, I can dip the nylon connecting cable into boiling water for a few seconds and then hold it straight til it cools, that removes the kink, but can only do that at home, of course. I am going to take a strip of heavy ultra suede and sew channels in it to make one of those hanging organizers. The kinks will hang out in just a few days, and I think I could roll it up for travel. I will definitely try those Knit Picks needles that everyone says don't give a curling problem...


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


I've had this for years and it works perfectly. Highly recommended.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

I use a plastic bag that snaps closed. A bed sheet set came in it and I only need to fold them in half, they stay neatly inside, I can see which one I need and it travels well.


----------



## DJG (Apr 10, 2011)

I have, but don't use, a wooden spool holder with small dowels that could hang on the wall or wherever that circular needles could be draped over the dowels. A needle sizer could be used - slip the tip through the corresponding size. A small hole drilled in the sizer then slip it over a wire coat hanger. Your imagination is the limit.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit a rectangle w/leftover yarn and stuck the circs thru the knitting and let them hang.

The knitted piece hangs over a plastic coat hanger on a hook in the closet door. E-z-e and CHEEP!

I don't think you ever get all the curl out of circs, but hanging helps.


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

This is what I use from Bass Pro. http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Single-Worm-Binder-Bag-or-Replacement-Pages/product/13318/

It's called a Worm Binder and is a tackle storage binder. I have a DOUBLE binder, one side for all interchangables and one side for all fixed. There are also loads of pockets for misc. other tools, like cable needles, cable caps, etc.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good info


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a floor lamp with a swing arm. the needles hang over the arm. I mostly have Addi and Chai Goo and with time they do relax. I have not found anything that will make Clover relax.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I had an old yard stick, so i covered it with a piece of linien fabric, them sewed hair cls, dollar store find, wrote the size on the clips, and slid my individual needles thro the cls, works wonderfully. Then i hung it on the wall, i posted a picture a while back, i am on vacation right now, but i am sure you can find it here


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

i too bought a cheap loose-leave binder and a package of clear plastic page protectors and a packet of labels. I wrote the sizes on a label, stuck it on the page protector, and put the proper size of circular needle iun the page protector. They will hold multiples of one size if you have them.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

What a clever idea! I may need to copy you. I can see it hanging over the arm of my knitting chair.


pjmcd said:


> what I did, if you have old blue jeans, remove belt loops, sew to a piece of fabric, run your circular needles through the loops, the heat from the room will straighten the needles


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a daylight goose neck floor model lamp by my knitting chair..I hang the needles on the goose neck..no more coils for me..just like knitting with straight needles. The little bit of warmth from the LED light did the trick.


----------



## A Knit to Remember (Oct 28, 2013)

I liked the idea of the hanging needle organizer because mine tend to curl up when stored in a binder or curled up at all. Like you I was not about to pay the price they wanted for the canvas hanging organizer. I went to the store and got some heavier tapestry fabric (about 1 yard)(in the clearance bin/remnants bin) and cut about 6 inches off the bottom and cut it the rest in half. I sewed the 2 pieces together leaving pockets for the needles, then used the 6 inches to make a handle to hang it by. I made it long enough to hang over the side of my yarn storage bin and it works perfectly. I think I spent a total of $5.00 and that was thread included for the entire thing and it looks beautiful. Sorry, no pics with me, but there is a lady on etsy I think that makes something similar if you want to take a look.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> This is what I use ....


That is expensive. It doesn't even include the hanger. The hanging shoe racks are less than that.

Make your own.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> This is what I use ....


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I like the circular solution holder. I have 2. I also use
quart to gallon ziplock bags for just the cables. They are
loosely coil in them. I use CD cases for some. These are
getting harder to find now. Got mine at Walmart. Also like
the Command hooks. The ones you stick on the wall and can
pull of without damaging the wall. 

As for straightening the cables I use a hair dryer. I hold
the cable from one end against the wall/doorframe and run
the hairdryer up and down to heat it. You can watch the 
cable relax as you do this. Then I run my fingers down the
cable pulling gently, holding the cable itself as I do this
so it doesn't pull out of the connector.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

I used the canvas door hanging method but at times needed portability. So, moved on to a BassProshop worm binder. That required removing needles from their original packages and put them on the worm sleeves. That works for portability but I found myself missing the packages. So I got large binder clips, and voila. I actually like this the best.


----------



## Kacky (Aug 20, 2012)

Had the same problem, so I used scrap yarn and knitted this hanger. Holds sizes 0 - 15. It normally hangs in the craft room closet. So very easy to keep them neat and find the size you need quickly.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i made one this, using 2 pieces of wide white ribbon stacked one on top of the other and then sewed large squares. ;you can then mark the squares with the size of the needles. be sure to make the squares large enough to hold multible lengths.and is much cheaper than buying one!!
Blessings


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I use individual zip bags for mine.


----------



## yarnbarrel (Dec 5, 2012)

I like the 3 ring binder pencil pouches. I have one pouch for each size needle, and I stand them all on their side, in a basket, in order of size. If you take the needles out of the packages, you can fit more in the pouch. I leave one good package in each pouch to identify the size. You can always use a needle sizer if you are not sure of the size, in case you get them mixed up. I have a few purple ones, those are for the smallest needles. You could color coordinate? Look for the pouches at school supply time for the best deals.


----------



## SuzyinTX (Sep 15, 2013)

My husband and I made this for my circulars. I hope the picture comes through. If not, I'll try again.


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

I love the hanger gadget. I'll get one when my packets disintegrate.
However staying slightly curled doesn't matter and isn't a problem so why solve it.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i am having trouble with he brain this morning...sorry for the double posts and the bad gramer and spelling
Blessings..


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Go to the Etsy web page and find the Buttermilk Cottage site/shop. She has a nice hanging case for circular needles. I bought one as a gift & hoped I would also get one for my birthday. Well 2 birthdays later I am making my own. They are easy to copy & make if you have a sewing machine & basic sewing skills.


----------



## yarnbarrel (Dec 5, 2012)

also, the pouches I use have "cloth" on the back and edges of the front, with a plastic window. In case there are different kinds.


----------



## jmeg (Dec 2, 2013)

Since coiling is not a problem for me, I took individual quart-sized ziplock bags, marked the size on the bag, and stapled the closed ends together. Now when I need a needle, I can flip through the bags like a book and retrieve the needle from the zipped end. The packet is small, compact and fits into a bag or drawer. A plus is that the empty bag stays put until I'm finished with that needle.
BTW, be careful if you have tough bagsI broke my paper punch with my first idea. Stapling worked great.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Go to the Etsy web page and find the Buttermilk Cottage site/shop. She has a nice hanging case for circular needles. I bought one as a gift & hoped I would also get one for my birthday. Well 2 birthdays later I am making my own. They are easy to copy & make if you have a sewing machine & basic sewing skills.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH goodness. You can surely do that.
Don't over think it.
ANY fabric, a pant leg off an old pain of jeans, a drape panel, a pillow case. we all have a piece of fabric that size.
Simply lay the fabric flat and stitch rows across {{Leaving the ends open to put the needles through}}
You can fold a flap over the hanger and sew it on get creative and add buttons or snaps.
Use a magic marker to write the sizes.
See I knew you could do it.
Post a picture when you finish it.


Irish knitter said:


> Wish I could make one of those canvas holders....hummmmm....I'm thinking


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

murphzmom said:


> I just ordered and received two of these from Mary Maxim. They are very inexpensive and I am very happy with them.
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.com/circular-needle-case.html
> 
> Mindy


How many needles does this hold?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

HI,
Use the search feature top of page and see all the threads concerning this. we have discussed this many times and I am always amazed at all the new ways and suggestions.
Mine are in a 3 ring binder in zippered pencil cases. Each case numbered with needle size.
UHHHH sadly I have 4 full binders, (guess I don't need any more circulars))LOLOLOL
And my DPNS are in another binder in zippered pencil cases also.

Happy hunting. Hope you find what works for you.



Judi Muscle said:


> Hi Everyone! It seems I've collected quite a few circular knitting needles and I'm not sure the best way to store them. I've been just coiling them up and putting them back in the packages they came in, but that seems to make them rather difficult to work with. They just want to curl up and no matter how I try to straighten them back out (poured hot water on the cable, pulled REALLY hard on the cable, even tried a barely warm iron), they just coil right back up. Any tips or suggestions on what works for you would be most appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

That would be so easy to make. Decide how long and wide you want it.  Buy double the amount of canvas and allow for 1/2" seams and enough to hang over the hanger. I would sew the top of the hanger. No velcro to mess with. Use a permanent marker to mark the sizes and so much cheaper especially if you use a coupon for the fabric.


Irish knitter said:


> Wish I could make one of those canvas holders....hummmmm....I'm thinking


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought a very wide 3 hole binder and put the needles in plastic pockets, each labelled) that I bought in the dollar store...


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I bought a bunch of 3-ring plastic pencil pouches at the dollar store -- they were very cheap. I can put each size in their own pouch and marked with a note as to how long the cable is. But my supply outgrew the binder so now I like the hanging jewelry organizer better...it's about the size of a zippered suit protector cover.


I too use the three ring binder sleeves.


----------



## n ancyrboyle (Jun 23, 2013)

I am in agreement with yarnbomb! It is the best way I have found to hold my circs - I have dozens - and is well worth the $18.99 cost. The Mary Maxims don't keep them from coiling and some other makeshift ways don't hold as many or organize them by size.


----------



## bralina (Jan 10, 2014)

I love all these ideas. Think I'll just run to my sewing machine and copy the purchased one. Wouldn't need to do any hemming. Could even use felt. Great tips.


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I have plastic pockets that fit in a 3-ring binder and like them very much. On the front of each pocket I marked the size & length. Got them from Pattern Works:

http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/300208/CIRCULAR-NEEDLE-POCKETS.htm


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I store my circs in gallon size zip loc bags, one needle size per bag.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

That's what I did, too, but soon had too many. Now I have a cake of yarn sitting on my table and I just shove the needles in there when I'm done with them. Called "laziness" I guess when I don't put them back. LOL I think the pouches are a great idea, though.


RookieRetiree said:


> I bought a bunch of 3-ring plastic pencil pouches at the dollar store -- they were very cheap. I can put each size in their own pouch and marked with a note as to how long the cable is. But my supply outgrew the binder so now I like the hanging jewelry organizer better...it's about the size of a zippered suit protector cover.


----------



## mao (Apr 20, 2011)

Click on Search at the top of this page, type in Storing Circular Needles, and you will see lots of previous discussion/ideas.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Judi Muscle said:


> Hi Everyone! It seems I've collected quite a few circular knitting needles and I'm not sure the best way to store them. I've been just coiling them up and putting them back in the packages they came in, but that seems to make them rather difficult to work with. They just want to curl up and no matter how I try to straighten them back out (poured hot water on the cable, pulled REALLY hard on the cable, even tried a barely warm iron), they just coil right back up. Any tips or suggestions on what works for you would be most appreciated! Thanks!


Some have tried hanging them through empty paper towel tube. That way they are straighter (is that a word?)... 
The other thing that may be causing the problem is thy type of cord you have on your circular needles. Some are either too stiffly coiled with a strong memory of that coil ... and some are too "wimpy" again with that strong memory of the coil. 
I find the Addi fixed circular, ChiaoGoo Red Twist cable both to be great needles that even though kept in original package do NOT maintain the memory of the coil... and are both easy to work with. Small sizes (1 & 1.5) fixed ChaioGoo are made similar to the Twist cable and again are easy to work with...no curling up. The "Spin" cable does have the "coil memory" and even soaking in very hot water ... as soon as it cooled... it wanted to curl up on me....so even though I do have several of those cables...I never use them.
Jane


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

The brand of toilet tissue I use has white tubes and the last sheet comes off cleanly.  I had a friend crochet a long chain that I used to attach them together sort of like a mini-blind, then used a couple of jumbo paper clips attached through the top of the crocheted chain and onto a clothes hanger. It was easy to write the needle size on the cardboard tube it hung in the closet out of the way. Total cost: $0.00 Now I have a similar item DH made from pieces of PVC that attaches to a wall or inside of a door. It works great for circulars and straight needles. I will take pictures as soon as my neighbor returns my camera.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


This is an awesome solution. But someone who sews could make that themselves with fabric and a sharpie and save $20!


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

I made one like this 30 years ago but used twill tape instead of canvashttp://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Igood - I like your idea of the accordian file!!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

yarnbomb said:


> This is what I use ....


This is what I have and love it..worth the money....


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I seen where someone had tied/wired regular empty sewing thread spools tog. All hanging down in a row. They hung the spools from the top and inserted a circular needle through each spool. The spools were numbered so you knew at a glance what size of needle you were getting.
I imagine you could put more than one circular in the spool if you had some duplicates. 
I was so mad when I seen this as I had saved all my empty spools forever. I had dozens. I got disgusted when cleaning my craft room and finally through all the spools away. The next day I seen the needle holder. UUUGHH


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

All the hanging solutions work well. Time will uncurl most of the cables, and if you're in a hurry you can use a hair dryer on all of them while they're hanging up.


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

I made that item from a pair of old denim jeans. 3xcept for the cats playing with the really long needl3s, I am happy with it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

my KnitPicks and Knitters Pride cords are stored in the case that came with my set of needles. extras are stored in a pencil case I picked up at the dollar store! the wide kind not the narrow kind. I use those for a lot of things in my craft area. 
I have fixed circulars that are stored on hooks.. I am going to give cakes idea a try.. they would take up less space that way too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Doubledee said:


> This is an awesome solution. But someone who sews could make that themselves with fabric and a sharpie and save $20!


This was my thought too then I realized there are lots of people who can't sew or don't own a machine 
So when thought about that way this is quite a deal


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


This is currently on sale at Annie's Attic.


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

On some of the newer cable needles -Knit Picks - the cables have more flex so all you have to do is hold them over steam and they just go limp and straighten right out. The older ones I have I hold in very hot water till they uncoil some and they just use them that way. I keep them coiled all of the time in bags, but then I don't use the old ones much so I really don't care.


----------



## SuBethJimBob (Jul 17, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> I know they sell clear pages like this, but they are expensive for only a few.


Instead of page protectors, look for CD protector pages. I have these:

http://www.vaultz.net/cd-dvd-storage/cd-dvd-binders-and-accessories/vaultz-vz01401-black-cd-pages-8-capacity-25-pack.html

They have 8 circular "slots" per page, come 25 pages to a box, and cost $20. That's a total of 200 pockets.

Granted, I use mine for interchangeable cables, not full circulars, but I suspect they'd work just fine.

On the other hand, if the CD pockets are too small, check out pencil cases at your local big box store. They make clear (or translucent) vinyl ones with binder holes, and they're usually pretty cheap. Here's a search at WalMart.com with some options:

http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?_refineresult=true&_rel=pencil+case+for+binder&search_constraint=0&search_query=binder+pencil+pouch&search_sort=4&facet=price%3A0+-+%2410

Just a couple of ideas!


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

This was just posted on my Facebook page so you might want to check it out.

http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2014/01/05/circular-needle-storage/


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Judy,
I love the response you have received about your curly needles and I love the photo that was added with the wooden hanger with the needles hanging on it. I think that would be easy to duplicate and I am going to do it. Thanks very much for asking the question that I have had for quite some time. 

suecpee


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Unfortunately I do not have a lot of hanging space so I made my holders out of prequilted fabric. I made channels the length of the needles less 1". I marked the channels with US and MM sizes. It rolls up and I can set it upright on my shelf. I have one for my 9"-12" and 40" sizes and they do not curl.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Granalou said:


> Here is the picture of my swift. Wasn't able to attach it to my other post.


Your DH does beautiful work! Give him an extra hug today ;o)


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Dianedanusia said:


> I'm sure others have better idea than mine, but I put them in hefty freezer bags according to needle size.....I give up trying to uncoil them.


That's what I do.


----------



## nasci (Dec 29, 2013)

I love this idea I might might make myself one.
Thank You


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

So many great ideas! Now I am going to have to do something about my circular needles. I don't have too many, but I like all of these ideas. I will probably go with the pencil pouches in a binder as I already have my patterns in protected sleeves in a binder.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


This wouldn't be hard to make - & fabric stores have those iron-on #s and letters.

Or there's always Sharpies.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

rderemer said:


> I too use the three ring binder sleeves.


Me,too :thumbup:


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Linda Beth said:


> I have plastic pockets that fit in a 3-ring binder and like them very much. On the front of each pocket I marked the size & length. Got them from Pattern Works:
> 
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/300208/CIRCULAR-NEEDLE-POCKETS.htm


Me, too. I have 2 binders. One holds my fixed circulars, the other holds my cables and larger tips for my interchangeables and convertibles.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I got clear plastic binder bags and keep one for each size, but one is about to explode! May have to expand that one to two bags I guess.

As for kinking: boil a little water in a pan, dip the cable in for just a few seconds and they unkink magically!! They should stay unkinked as long as you are working with them.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Judi Muscle said:


> Hi Everyone! It seems I've collected quite a few circular knitting needles and I'm not sure the best way to store them. I've been just coiling them up and putting them back in the packages they came in, but that seems to make them rather difficult to work with. They just want to curl up and no matter how I try to straighten them back out (poured hot water on the cable, pulled REALLY hard on the cable, even tried a barely warm iron), they just coil right back up. Any tips or suggestions on what works for you would be most appreciated! Thanks!


Here's what I do.....


----------



## rbalser (Dec 22, 2011)

I have fount the best way to uncurl circular needles it to use the tea kettle. I put just enough water in it to boil fast and when it is steaming I hold the metal ends of the and run the vinyl slowly over the steam. It doesn't take very long to get it straightened.


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

I just bought a circular needle hangar from my LYS and it works very well in keeping them all organized. I do have to go back & get some markers for the needles, however, so I know what size & length they are.


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

A CD case works really well because they don't have to be coiled quite so tightly, although I do have the hanging canvas holder too.

Knit yourself a long strip (or use a loosely knitted scarf) and thread the needles through, hang on the wall and voila!!


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

A CD case works really well because they don't have to be coiled quite so tightly, although I do have the hanging canvas holder too.

Knit yourself a long strip (or use a loosely knitted scarf) and thread the needles through, hang on the wall and voila!!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought a velcro pocket boook hanger from bed, bath and beyond. you can put quite a few needles in one loop and no curling, they hang straight.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I love this site so much. So many good ideas, but once in a while someone posts something that astounds me in it's simplicity and even though igood may have posted it before, the timing, now is perfect to make the light bulb go on in my head! One of those "aha moments" that embarrasses me that I didn't think of it. 
And, I happen to have empty accordion folders to use for holding and transporting my needles. I knit in every room and anywhere else I can, so I need portable everything.  Thanks knitting buddies for ---- everything



lgood said:


> Several years ago I started saving my circulars in an accordion file. I LOVE it!! Easy, transportable and inexpensive.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

The plastic cases that pillow cases come in are pretty nice for needles. They have a zipper opening which is very handy and because of the size, I can keep several needles in one case. My plastic cases had a small slot for the size/information card regarding the pillow cases. I flipped the card and wrote the size/length of the needles I keep in each plastic case so I can quickly spot the needles I want when I need them.


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

I made an I-cord using #10 needles and made a loop at the top to hang over a hook...push the circular needles thru the I cord all up and down it and they are sitting there happy until needed.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


I made this out of strong cotton material and used a laundry marker to write the sizes on. It's hanging on the back of the workroom door. Lindseymary


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I have one of the expensive piece of canvas ones and I really like it


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

the number of needles it will hold depends on how long you make it and how many pockets you create. I have make my pockets different sizes. The wider pockets are at the bottom, so the heaver needles will be at the bottom with with the small & shorter needles at the top near the hanger.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I keep mine in empty gift paper wrapping tubes, then those into an under-the-bed storage box.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


Mine is about like this. I made it. I got a measuring tape on sale for about 50 cents, cut the numbers apart and glued them to the fabric for sizing. I also put extra slots at the bottom for some big straight needles, a ruler, and from a cord on the hanger I have a needle gauge. This whole thing probably cost me about $1.00, and a half hour time. I made the ends of the slots so the needle tips wouldn't get stuck going through. I love this thing, but it's sort of embarrassing how many needles I have on it. I put velcro at the top so I could put it on a hanger.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Lorinda - I also like your idea using the plastic pillow case holders!!


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

I have debated on ordering these and was wondering how many needles can be stored in one? Thanks! Sorry forgot to hit quote reply. I am referring to the cases by Mary Maxim.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

This is also what I have and I love it. The hanger allows the plastic to relax. I have also seen ones like this knitted and felting with fancy yarns. Some just plain. Check Ravelry for needle holders if you want to make one. I put a hook up on the wall of my stash room and use it as decoration.


yarnbomb said:


> This is what I use ....


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been told to try holding them over a steaming kettle or dip the cable only in hot water. Good luck.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

The coiling is more a characteristic of the kind of cable on the needles than how they are stored. I think Clover cables are among the worst. If you don't want cables that stay coiled, don't buy Clover.
I need either wood or bamboo and use the really cheap bamboo needles or Knit Picks/Knit Pro/Knitter's Pride laminated birch needles. The tubular cables on cheap bamboo needles never coil up and Knit Picks Needles always uncoil when used. Crystal Palace fixed circular needles don't coil up either. I have several sets of the really cheap bamboo circulars and a couple of sets of Knit Picks interchangeables. I use the cheap bamboo circulars for knitting flat and my Knit Picks for knitting flat, in the round with 2 circs or magic loop. I really like the Crystal Palace circulars too. They have very thin cables that don't stay coiled at all.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Toby's Mom said:


> Here's what I do.....


So, if your circular needles are in your shoe holder, where do you keep all of your shoes?


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


I have this same organizer and LOVE IT!!!! I hang it in my craft room and it's within reach at all times. I don't like coiling or curling up my circs. cause they are too hard to work with. I "warm up" my new ones so they are not so stiff & ornery to work with!
lulusmommie aka jan


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

lgood said:


> Several years ago I started saving my circulars in an accordion file. I LOVE it!! Easy, transportable and inexpensive.


It's also what I started doing a few months ago. With the amount of circular needles I have, I had to buy two of them, one green one for the 2mm to 5.5mm needles and a pink one for the 6mm to 10mm. They are available at the dollar store for a couple of dollars each and are working beautifully.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> Here's what I do.....


Smart!!! Do these shoe organizers still exist ?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


This is something on my list of things to make. I think that's a wonderful idea!!


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Don't know if anybody else posted this, but I went to Wal-Mart and bought an expandable file with a handle on it, and I have over 40 circular needles in it. You can mark the size and length on the file tabs too. I think I paid about $5 for mine and they sell them at knitting sites for over $30. Makes it nice if I travel, always have all the needles I need with me.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

yarnbomb said:


> This is what I use ....


I hadn't seen that before myself.

Here's a link to the maker's website:

http://circularsolution.com/products.php

Found this "home made" one at Ravelry... which is sort of brilliant IMO!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circularity-needle-organizer



And there's another thread here where someone made something similar to the knitted one above.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77399-1.html


----------



## willisn (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't know what would straighten them but I store them either with one needle skewered through an old knit swatch with the other needle hanging or one needle clipped onto a skirt hanger with the other hanging. They are all stored together this way.
At least they don't get any worse.
L, w


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

It is expensive. Why not make our own?
Just sew rows about 2" apart across a length of sturdy fabric. Then use a felt tip marking pen for the measurement listings.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Like another person who posted earlier, I am using a wire/metal CD rack, laid horizontally on the top shelf of my storage. It gives plenty of different slots (where the cd cases would go). For all the smaller needle sizes I use corrugated cardboard on the further side to hold one needle of each circular (pushed up into the corrugation) letting the other end hang down in front of the shelves. The wider needles are just stuck through a small sheet of thick cardboard to keep them in place.
This is OK for storage and easy to move to get access to things stored beneath the hanging cables, but not very portable! I have thought of using another strip of corrugated cardboard to tidy up the lower end needles, but that is complicated by having to arrange them according to cable length as well as needle size, and I haven't had time to do it yet.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


I made a version of this with scrap fabric and a felt pen. It hangs on the back of my door and I love being able to just pull out a needle. It hangs low enough that it doubles as a cat toy sometimes. :-D


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

marylikestosew said:


> It is expensive. Why not make our own?
> Just sew rows about 2" apart across a length of sturdy fabric. Then use a felt tip marking pen for the measurement listings.


Sorry Mary! Saw your post after I spouted off. This is exactly what I did and it works really well!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

If you are a sewer, the white posted picture is really easy to duplicate. And it makes it super easy to keep them in order.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Barbara, great idea, mine I keep in their packets as they have the plastic tubing on them instead of what looks like fishing line which always curls. So I make sure That I only buy with the plastic tubing.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

If you really like the canvas one and if you sew, there is a pattern in the first "Stitch and Bitch" I have followed their directions and I made 4 of them for gifts.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Someone on here posted a terrific pattern for a hanger for circular needles made with huge craft spools and wire,.I made it and I love it. Tutorial:no sew circular needle holder. It should be in here .Go to search and type it in. Hope this helps.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

what a good idea!


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

tbforest said:


> Sorry Mary! Saw your post after I spouted off. This is exactly what I did and it works really well!


No problem. That cat toy is so funny!


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Susabella said:


> If you really like the canvas one and if you sew, there is a pattern in the first "Stitch and Bitch" I have followed their directions and I made 4 of them for gifts.


Fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I copied, from the picture posting , a type of hanger for circular needles. It works really great, looks pretty hanging on the wall in my craft room, and as a bonus the cables seem to relax when they are just hanging there in the holder. I posted the picture a while back but do not know how to tell you to find it. If you are more knowledgeable with this site I'm sure you can find it. If you can not , please pm me and I will post the picture to you. It is a very easy piece to copy, if you sew at all.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Just scrolled down to read others replies and the one with the hanger will give you an idea. However, mine is prettier and a little more decorative, since it is fashioned from fabric. Also it does not hang from a coat hanger . It is also a lot cheaper, if you have fabric you can use.


----------



## RachelJane (Nov 29, 2013)

I just purchased the Denise Interchangeable Knitting Needles (Circular Needles) ( All sizes) including the cords. I am a new knitter and I am on my 2nd hat. No problem with the cords, and the storage box is simple. They are worth the money if you enjoy knitting. Check it out on the Internet.
So far I am very happy with the set! Yarn glides over the cords and no rolled up cords!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

I use the zippered CD cases, and you can add more pages like a photo album.


----------



## bevnz (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208931-1.html

I had same problem, looked what was available, and decided to put mine in zip lock files.

This way I could add to as I got more needles.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have this, and really like it, helps keep the cords from curling.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


I think you could make this very cheaply!
Just my thought! ;-)


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> No offense....but that is one expensive piece of canvas. :shock:
> But if it works for you... :thumbup:
> 
> I use heavy plastic make up bags that I got at the dollar store for 50 cents each.
> ...


Do you know how many Lancome bags I have like this, where I have bought my dd's gifts??? Lots.....but I use them for other stuff!


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a lot of circular needless and I keep them in the bag they come in . I don't have a problem with them curling. I have some old ones that have the clear plastic and are bambo or wood and I don't use them because they curl . I should throw them out they just take up space .


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

The creativity expressed on here absolutely delights me!!


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

I use a binder with the sleeves that open at the top and I just work in the corner the size and I can put all my circulars in each sleeve in one binder! and it is not that costly.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

margoc said:


> I hang mine on the back of my laundry room door. I bought the cork board for $3-$4 at Walmart, the clips and pins at the dollar store. All said, less than $7. Put an extra pin up to hold my needle sizer so I know what's what. I used the removable tape for hooks to attach it to the door.


Brilliant!


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I just keep mine in the original package. Never have any problems knitting with them.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

I am wrong about the bambo or woodneedles they are all clover an I really don't know what they are. I have some beautiful wood and bambo needles . But I don't like clover circular , the strait ones are fine although I have other strait ones I like better. So I keep mine in the bag they come in in a nice zippered bag . I have a set of the Denice and I don' use them I don't like them .


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I use a big clamp - the kind you use in offices for a large stack of papers - and thread the circulars through that, letting the ends hang down. The clamp is hanging from a hook, so the circulars tend to relax over time and not be to tightly coiled.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I made my own. It's real easy. Then marked the sizes on the bag with a permanent marker.


----------



## Granny Yoyo (Oct 2, 2012)

I do this too. I write on the outside of each bag with a black felt pen the size of needles in each sack and keep in numerical order in a clear plastic shoe box.


----------



## JoyR (Jan 11, 2014)

I made one of these: http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/--------THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm
from upholstery fabric remnants, and labeled each pocket with the size. Almost any fabric could be used and it's very easy to construct. The circulars hang straight and it keeps the cable from coiling.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Wish I could make one of those canvas holders....hummmmm....I'm thinking


I bet you could. And just use fabric paint to put the numbers on each section. Looks easy for a crafty person like you!


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I purchased a hanging organizer for my circulars at the local yarn shop but I've seen them advertised in catalogs as.well. I love it and it keeps them from coiling and u can easily pick the size u need with each slot marked with needle size.

shelia
nc


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

As others have mentioned, some types of circular needles are worse than others when it comes to retaining a coiled state. Clover bamboo are particularly bad in this regard. 

My own personal experience is that the ChiaGoo red and red lace circulars do not have this characteristic. They absolutely DO NOT KINK UP. I store mine in the plastic zip bags they arrived in and never have an issue. 

They are readily available online, and there are some ebay vendors that are very reasonable in price and with delivery. Some offer free shipping. Check it out; you won't be sorry.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

scumbugusa said:


> I put mine in a clear page protector, and write the size on it with a permanent marker, and them put that into a zippered 3 ring binder.[/ quote]
> 
> Thats exactly what I do...some I have left in the original package & clipped into the binder. Works great.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

First, I have found that if circular needles need straightening in order to use them easily, they usually stay curly and don't seem to ever straighten out well. I think it depends mostly on which brand you buy. I prefer the ChiaoGoo brand myself; that's just based on my limited experience. To me, it's not worth my time to fight with a curly, stubborn needle cord. Second, that canvas thingy would be real easy to make if you sew. You could use two blue jean leg or canvas panels, cut them straight up and down, finish the sides, and sew them together in horizontal channels, leaving the vertical sides open. It would probably take about an hour. You could personalize and/or decorate it just for fun, or use fabric to coordinate with your decor. This might make a great gift for a friend who knits, too!


----------



## SinandSape (Aug 29, 2011)

I use the zippered pencil cases and hold them together at the top with O rings (these open up) at the top. I also keep shorter double point needles in them. 
If you have cats, avoid storing circular needles where they can get them. I learned the hard way NEVER to leave any work on cicular needles out... my cats pulled the needle out and had yarn all over the house!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

SinandSape said:


> I use the zippered pencil cases and hold them together at the top with O rings (these open up) at the top. I also keep shorter double point needles in them.
> If you have cats, avoid storing circular needles where they can get them. I learned the hard way NEVER to leave any work on cicular needles out... my cats pulled the needle out and had yarn all over the house!


Oh boy, is that ever true. I have two cats who love to play with my yarn. One of them, BittyKitty, likes to jump into my standing, open knitting bag while I'm knitting. She also likes to reach in and pull out the skein I'm working from. Oh well, I keep stuff put away when I can, and I'm working on training when I can't. Did you know that some cats, especially when started very young, are very trainable? Sorry, I tend to wander off-topic.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I found a circular holder on amazon hangs on a hanger - you slip the needles on and its placed in its size pocket- just look circular needle holder its on yarn sites also


----------



## Knittin'Stuff (Aug 22, 2013)

There are so many great ideas here that I don't know what to try first!!!


----------

